# craftsman rider electrical



## rutlandsam (Sep 20, 2003)

I have an old sears 10hp tecumseh rider. 917.255726. I need to know what wires go where on the 5 prong starter switch. Looks like someone rewired it and I would like to put back to original.
TIA
Sam


----------



## rutlandsam (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks for the info MGM. I was hoping there was a pretty much standard schematic for 5 prong ignitions. the new ignition has letters on it next to each prong. W?M,S,L,B,+G. I should probably get the manual but not sure the thing will even run. I just wanted to fire it up and see what it sounds like. Guy that gave it to me said was knocking before he used the switch for another tractor.


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

rutlandsam
M=Magneto, S=Starter Solenoid, I=Ignition, A=Accessory, B=Battery, G=Ground, L=Lights, R=Regulator-Rectifier
Most switches have letters on the prongs themselves or stamped in the back on the plastic. Hope it runs.Good Luck


----------



## rutlandsam (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks amicks. thats just the info I needed.


----------

